# Selfie?



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 29, 2015)

What exactly IS a "selfie"?


----------



## 7fluffyfriends (Jan 29, 2015)

Bearing in mind I am over - way over - 19..................a selfie seems to be a photo you take of yourself on your phone and then post, text, or email to the world to let people know where you are standing, what you are wearing, who you are with, or what you are doing.................sometimes the planet just gets too much information!

I am guilty, however, of doing a selfie of my husband and myself...once... and texting to our kids just to prove we could.......they were nice enough to pretend to be impressed!

Haven't done one since but if I ever went to Nationals and won anything I bet my phone would be sizzling with selfies!


----------



## shorthorsemom (Jan 29, 2015)

Taking a photo of yourself.

Selfie is a way to take a really bad photo of yourself and if you have short arms, it makes your face look fat. hahahaha.


----------



## Minimor (Jan 29, 2015)

I don't get all the selfies on FB--some of them are so BAD--yet the people post new ones daily. Not sure why, because today's selfie looks a lot like yesterday's, which looked exactly like the 3 before it.

I don't do selfies!!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jan 29, 2015)

Minimor is absolutely spot on




................ Don't understand the daily Selfies , especially when it looked the same as the day before. Some of them are shockers





Don't do them either


----------



## Sonya (Jan 30, 2015)

They are especially impressive when one does the "duck" kissy face thing......NOT!

Oh..,.and that duck kissy face thing is not limited to teenagers and young adults...I have a small handful of women on my FB who are in their 40's (pushing 50), who do post duck face selfies...makes me throw up in my mouth as I hurry and scroll on past. What in the world are they thinking?!


----------



## Ashley (Jan 30, 2015)

The American Psychological Association has classified "selfies" as a new addiction. No, not really but it has been shown that it can be linked to other mental health issues.


----------



## Minimor (Jan 30, 2015)

I can well believe that about a link to other mental health issues. Threat would explain some of it!

I have posted a couple of cat and dog selfies. LOL They are silly without being...revolting!


----------



## amysue (Jan 30, 2015)

Does anyone remember back when we were actually embarrassed to let someone take our picture when we were acting silly for fear of looking stupid? Even worse...a photo is forever and once posted online you cannot get it back. Now it seems people do it to themselves on purpose.


----------



## vickie gee (Jan 30, 2015)

Ya'll are just too darn funny! I don't do selfies. Well, on second thought that is not exactly the truth. I have accidentally done several selfies when I have been trying to take pictures of the dogs, the pond, the horses, or any number of things and I seem to have the camera turned the wrong way. These accidental selfies really convince me of the need for a facelift to tighten my saggy neck skin. But after seeing pictures today of the world's richest women and seeing just how bad plastic surgery gone wrong can be I think I will just keep on aging. I really need to take Smart Phones for Dummies. On the bright side I have figured out how to delete bad photos. Accidental selfy deletes fall under high priority with this gal.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 30, 2015)

Sonya said:


> They are especially impressive when one does the "duck" kissy face thing......NOT!
> 
> Oh..,.and that duck kissy face thing is not limited to teenagers and young adults...I have a small handful of women on my FB who are in their 40's (pushing 50), who do post duck face selfies...makes me throw up in my mouth as I hurry and scroll on past. What in the world are they thinking?!


What is a duck face selfie? Do I even want to know??

I only got a cell phone two weeks ago. My first. I resisted getting one, but after having to borrow cell phones from friends because there are NO PAY PHONES anymore, I felt like a parasite. My husband laughed and got me a Tracfone from Dollar General.


----------



## amysue (Jan 31, 2015)

The "duck face" is when girls purse their lips in such a manner as to emulate a duck's bill. Also known as the "trout pout". Apparently girls think it looks provocative, it really just looks stupid.


----------



## Minimor (Jan 31, 2015)

I have seen them add two potato chips to their mouths--that gives them something that looks even more like a duck bill....and looks REALLY stupid.


----------



## Sonya (Jan 31, 2015)

There is even a guy on my FB that does that duck thing occasionally, he's in his mid 30's...maybe I need to go through my friend list and unfriend some people...lol.

I will admit, I have done a selfie or two for FB over the past 8 years....primarily because I actually had on make up and my hair was fixed and I didn't feel like asking anyone to take my picture...I didn't do duck face though. I just wanted people to realize I don't always look like I've just gotten out of bed.


----------



## lkblazin (Feb 1, 2015)

Lol!!!! I am 20 and I do NOT do selfies. I refuse to do Facebook,twitter, and other social media. This site is the only one I have joined. I just think that people are too obsessed with social media.

In my business law class we have a 5min break. Guess what its for!!! TEXTING!!!!! Ridiculously insane. I am the only one not looking at my phone. The girl in front of me is on her phone the entire hour and 45mins, obssesd much.


----------



## amysue (Feb 1, 2015)

I'm with Rebecca on this one. I do not have a FB page, nor do I tweet or snap or pin or whatever else people are subbing in for real human contact these days. My friends and family know to call me on the phone so I can hear their voice or come to my farm and see me in person. I do not care for social media. People's lives are no longer private for one, but more troubling to me is that it is blurring the lines people draw in terms of respect and common courtesy. I get messages at all hours of the night from people with no concept of time management. I have nosy people butting into my business enough as it is and making foolish comments without thinking first more often than I would like (and this is without social media). I feel people do not know how to communicate with one another any more. How to you engage in conversation without being able to gauge their tone of voice or react to their facial expressions and body language? Im not saying modern technology does not have it's benefits, I just worry about where it is taking our society. In my generation with the advent of auto correct, my vocabulary and spelling abilities have already begun to suffer, and I am ashamed to admit that I understand and often even use words from internet and text speak abbreviations and commonly shorter misspellings and acronyms (thru, lol etc.). I have been debating building a FB page for my business, but for now I think i'll refrain. I like my privacy too much. And no, I wouldn't be caught dead making a duck face.


----------



## paintponylvr (Feb 2, 2015)

Ditto AmySue.

Except that I have not one but 2 FB pages (personal one & one for the ponies) - however - WE have problems every time I actually open FB on either our main computer (now broke) and also on this laptop. Have had to take the laptop in numerous times in the last year - they say that even though I seem to have minimal apps thru FB that I keep picking up virus-s that even though caught by virus protection are affecting the operation of my laptop. We had the power go out the other day in the wind (or when the utility company was working on the lines?) - the one time I was actually on FB in a while. I'm still signed in - can't currently open FB to my account to sign out!

I have an "older" phone - military specs and was water proof until one of the "plugs" broke off. It has 3-4 letters on each number - texting takes time. The screen is small - while it takes decent pics and video - they are hard to see on my phone. So I can email them to myself. AND it never fails - folks want to text me or expect me to text back when I"M DRIVING ON THE ROAD! NOT!!

My family still gets a little wondering and big eyed when I explode. I can't stand it when they take instant photos - sticking a camera (or now) their phones in your face to take those pics. I like pics less and less often now - I have growing issues with reactions to make-up and other products so no longer use anything (well I still shower and use soap/shampoo & moisturizer!!). I miss wearing make up and getting "dolled up" - I HATE HAVING the lack thereof documented.

Also, seems that the harder I work on actually loosing weight (even w/ dr approved and followed programs), the more weight I gain. Sometimes, I'm very self conscious about it & again - hate having the phone "stuck in my face" documenting everything.

Being a military brat, becoming an active service member and marrying another - I've used acronym's off and on all my life. However - I still struggle to understand the current "speak" of the electronic age - and it VARIES by area of the country/gender and race (nuff said on that!). Maybe that's OK - Larry and I use basic shorthand whenever we want to write stuff we don't want others to understand. We used to write full notes in ... hmm, can't remember what it was called but it's electronic and uses 1's and 0's. We both used to be fluent in Morse Code - I would have to study to remember it now. The kids don't understand any of that! The grand kids - welllllll... let's just say they don't like coming to Grandma and Grandpa's place sometimes. No electronic toys, limited tv/movies (though we have plenty) and lots of outdoor time which they already just consider "work"... I can't wait to get the books unpacked as well as starting to find phonics/color & activity/work books that I will work with them both with.

EVERYONE's handwriting, in our family, has taken a "hit" due to all the electronic stuff. I hate going into a restaurant and seeing whole tables on electronic devices. I agree - no one seems to be able to communicate any more.

Even w/ "well educated" electronic device children - I had to look up the "duck bill" reference! Yep, that's disgusting and I too breeze past those pics anytime I'm on the computer... GAG. And some think it's "sexy"???? GAG.


----------



## vickie gee (Feb 3, 2015)

Remember before Facebook there was My Space? What a merger could have taken place to benefit those into selfies! It could have been called My Face. Just had a great idea. People could vote to remove a face once they got tired of watching the person's addiction to what I believe is a combo of insecurity and self worship of people that have a need to plaster cyberspace with photos of themselves. I have family members that are guilty, guilty, guilty. Of course you have the cutest kids in the world. Of course you look awesome on photo of the day. Of course it takes a lot of effort to be busy being fabulous. One who will remain unlabeled used to go overboard with My Space...videos of oneself in a two piece water skiing and then post so much blah, blah, blah about your life that if I were a stalker I would know where to grab you at home, going to work, leaving work, at ballgames, at kids numerous after school lessons, wherever you were headed to eat or shop, blah, blah, blah. When you are for instance sitting in a hospital surgery intensive care waiting room this person pulls out the phone (excuse me, most recently the tablet) and asks "did I show you a picture of blah, blah, blah." Of course not silly you have not had a chance to torture me with that since the last holiday gathering and now that a loved one's life is in the balance I must, I repeat must, take a lookie at just how fabulous and successful you and yours are! Why, that there photo is almost as impressive as the ten thousand monograms in your home of your names and initials on everything. Really, you should get a family crest trademarked. Your child would not likely know her own name if it were not emblazoned above her bed and on towels and washcloths along with everything else imaginable displaying name or at least initials around her bedroom. I really should cease the rant now before I get a case of social media syndrome myself. The duck face was new to me as well and all the comments about it really quacked me up. I know the electronic age is here but I sometimes wish I had been born a century or so ago.


----------



## lkblazin (Feb 3, 2015)

Apparently now they are no longer teaching cursive in schools anymore! I live by cursive!! But ever since I was in middle school I never knew anyone that used it. Its basically the only way I write.a coworker around three years younger then i , can not read cursive. If I write change laundry please, she has to ask what it says. And I do not have that bad of writing. In fact my cursive is better than my print.

Paula- I HATE it when people it pictures of me. F I wanted a picture I would have possed. Also everyone knows I hate my picture being taken, and yet they insist on taking it.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Feb 3, 2015)

What about the selfies they post where it looks like they showered in Fanta.



makes me laugh they would actually step outside the front door with fake tan that colour, let alone the million selfies.

Maybe they will get rid of cursing all together and introduce something like Itext ? Seeing as tho most kids these days have an Iphone or smartphone attached to their hands 24/7

Im a 70s kid and glad I was not born in todays day and age. ..... now I feel old lol


----------



## lkblazin (Feb 3, 2015)

Lol Ryan!! Showerd in fanta!!! Haha I almost fell out of my seat.


----------



## Minimor (Feb 3, 2015)

Selfies and FB check ins! Yes, Vicki is right--some do make it easy for a stalker to grab them. LOL. "John Smith is at ABC donut shop" then John Smith is at the hospital. John smith is at the car wash. Then post a picture of your supper plate full of food. Does anyone really have an interest in seeing that plate of food? I find it hard to believe they do. I enjoy seeing a masterpiece of a cake but not a plate of spuds, veggies and hamburger, or whatever.


----------



## shorthorsemom (Feb 4, 2015)

showered in Fanta, good one. We just call them Umpa Loompas (willie wonka, first movie). What is really funny is the folks that do a selfie and don't pay attention to the stuff in the background or what is reflected in a mirror. LOL those are funny too. The cops look at those "selfies" too where crooks post selfies in a dress they recently stole or with the goods they shoplifted.

Those folks that post everything on public media don't know that cops are surfing the internet too. I know one cop that was laughing about all the kids posting about a party that would serve alcohol to underage kids and they say on facebook... "party notice..." "cops never check this place out. There was bust on that party that night.

Or a bigger DUH... post photos around your home... then post when you are going to be on vacation... sheesh.

ps, and if anybody posts a photo of me or my kids... I ask them to delete it. They don't understand.


----------



## amysue (Feb 4, 2015)

This is what is so troubling to me. Its the complete breakdown of privacy and personal space that seems to be the culturally acceptable norm. Many of my students seem to have no concept of privacy whatsoever. It is almost as if they feel entitled to my personal info and private life. "Whered ya go? Who was that? Whatd u pay for that?" And other rude and nosy questions seem to bombard me constantly. And when I tell them to mind their own business, they get mad and try to find what they want anyway by going behind my back and gossiping (which I hate). Its also the spying on people on the internet that creeps me out. I've had students post things related to personal and private maters in my barn and caught flack for it from clients, obviously peeved their business was plastered all over the internet. I often bring working students with me on hauling trips or when assisting a client with a purchase, and it still bothers me that I actually have to tell the students "No pictures! No posts!; Nobody needs to know what we are doing every minute!" I actually snapped once and asked one girl if she updated her status every time she used the toilet! The picture snapping is the worst. I do not care to have my photo taken nor do I care to have photos of my home, barn or horses posted on other people's social media pages either. I cannot believe the looks I get when I tell people they need to take them down. They seem to think that they can do whatever they please with no regard for my privacy or property. It troubles me that this up and coming generation has no boundaries. They think nothing of posting their location or personal details with no regard for their safety. I really dislike when they post other people's info or pics with them in them without permission thus putting people at risk. There is this young woman in my community who really is like, the social pariah of horses. She's starved two to death and been caught stealing from numerous individuals, been kicked out of 5 stables for lots of reasons and EVERYONE knows to avoid her like the plague. Her kids used to live close to me and walk to my farm without my permission and visit my farm. The older one was always snapping photos of my farm and livestock and it actually hurt my business just by being associated with her. I had clients threatening to leave and opting not to go to shows and clinics because they did not want to be "tagged" in photos with her or show up on her page. It took my threatening her to get her to stop. Insurance companies now will deny a claim if you were burglarized and posted that you were away online. While you are posing with a trout pout, rocking your orange streaky spray tan, criminals are scoping out your jewelry and electronics in your house and just waiting for you to post your location when your away so they can rob you.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 4, 2015)

I do not like being tagged without my permission. I don't do FB, but people tell me I've been tagged in some photo. Huh??

I guess the only good thing about it is the internet is so gorged, Big Brother will have trouble sifting through it all!


----------



## lkblazin (Feb 4, 2015)

Yeah reallllly wierd /creepy when someone says oh hey nice photo on Facebook, haven't seen you in a while..... Like what!!!!!! How do you want me to respond to that!!!I don't have a fb!!!!!! What do you mean photo!!!!!! So I get tagged, and like a month later hear about it.

Too much info in a picture. Leaves no privacy. And the sad thing is my generation is now have trouble socializing. Really I wonder why.

Amysue- I get it my generation is going to be rather interesting in the future. I don't know how they do it. I don't notice my phone for weeks. Then people find me and say, you never answered my text, or you didn't call me back. I'd rather call then text. And I don't need to look at my phone every day. If I'm waiting for a call then I'll keep it with me, but otherwise it'll be on the table...or who knows were.


----------



## Ashley (Feb 9, 2015)

You can lock your FB up pretty good. Nobody can tag you in a pic unless you approve them to do so, and you can set it so unless you are friends with somebody they only see the very basic info.


----------



## REO (Feb 16, 2015)

I like your selfies Sonya


----------



## Sonya (Feb 16, 2015)

Thank you Robin! I wish there was a duckface emoticon! Lol


----------



## chandab (Feb 16, 2015)




----------



## Debby - LB (Feb 18, 2015)

AMEN amysue ! exactly my thoughts


----------



## lil hoofbeats (Feb 21, 2015)

OK well i DO have a selfie that i just took! i still have not matered the }"duck" face, but i am trying to get that one down pat!


----------



## Kim P (Feb 25, 2015)

I was so excited about the snow and I wanted my pic with it. No one is here to take a pic for me so I took a selfie! All I could think about was this thread. Lol.

I tried posting but it goes upside down! Lol.


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Mar 14, 2015)

I hate selfies. I think it stems from the fact I spent a lot of my teen years alone so I only took selfies and now I want photos with my arms in to show I have another person to take the photo lol


----------



## REO (Mar 20, 2015)

Some call it duck face but always looks like Mick Jagger lips to me (EW!)

I do enjoy seeing pics of people, places they go etc.


----------

